# هام: اكبر قاموس في العالم جميع التخصصات وجميع اللغات



## x_man700 (9 أبريل 2007)

وتتوالى المفاجئات وبعد المرجع الرائع K-Ogata فى ال Control 
Download K-Ogata​
شكر خاص جدا جدا : dr_tipsy على مجهودة فى وجود الكرك ودعواتكم لية علشان هو فى كلية طب وليا

المرة دى جايبلكم اشهر قاموس في العالم وبجميع اللغات ومنها العربي طبعا.




البرنامج عبارة عن برنامج ترجمة عادي بس انت الي بتتحكم في القواميس الي البرنامج شغال عليها بمعني انت بتضيفله القواميس الي انت عاوزه يترجم منها والبرنامج مرفق معاة بعض القواميس الهامة من العربى للغات متعددة وكذلك مجالات متعددة مثل الطب والاسنان والاقتصاد ......................
كذلك البرنامج مرفق معاة السريال بتاعة............
ومرفوع بدون باسورد................

اما لو انت طالب وعاوز قاموس في تخصصك سواء هندسي او تجاري او قانونيا ولو عاوز اي تخصص سواء جيولوجي او سيكولوجي او اي قاموس او اي تخصص في اي لغة ممكن تراسلنىاو هحطهم فى الموضوع فى الصفحات التالية للموضوع

x_man700 hotmail.com​
لتحميل البرنامج:

Download​
البرنامج بيقرأ النصوص الانجليزي بطريقة صحيحة جدا يعني بيقف شوية لو في نقطة بين جملتين وبيقرأ اي عدد كلمات يعني مش كلمة واحدة وكمان متوفر بصوت راجل mike او انثي marry يعني لو في تعريف بالانجليوي ممكن يقرأهولك او لو في كلمة وانت بتزاكر مش عارف تقرأ كلمة هو يقرأهالك علشان امتحانات الشفوي لازم يكون نطقك سليم وكمان عارف لو في حرف silent ويقرأ اكنك بتسمع وااحد امريكي وممكن تتحكم في سرعة القرأة واختيار صوت الرجل او الانثي من خلال configiration واختيار voice وكمان ممكن تختار بين عدة اختيارات بين الصوت العادي او واحد بيهمس او في حجرة عادية او في الفضاء والصوت هنا بيقي مجسم بطريقة فظيعة وفي كمان في الاستاد وهنا الصوت بيبقي له صدي وممكن تختار 3 او 4 او 5 بيقرأوا مع بعض من الاخر برنامج خارق ولو هتحمله علشان دي بس كفاية كل الي عليك انك تحدد الي عاوزه يقرأهولك وتضغط say it

للتحميل:

Download​
ودى بعض الاضافات للبرنامج عدة قواميس من الانجليزية الى الالمانية والالمانية والايطالية والاسبانية لمذيد من الاستفادة ولو عايز اى لغة اخرى راسلنى..............

للتحميل:

Download​
ولمزيد من الاحتراف والتخصص لدارسين اللغة الانجليزية الثلات قواميس دول فيهم كل كلمة في الانجليزي بالشرح والمشتقات بس طبعا انجليزي انجليزي ودا لمزيد من الاحتراف فى اللغة الانجليزية..

1- Concise Oxford English Dictionary 




سعر القاموس 49 دولار وليكم ببلاش

للتحميل:

Download​
2- Britannica Concise Encyclopedia المرجع دا بس هو اللى هيشتغل على برنامج الترجمة




ثمن القاموس 39 دولار وليكم ببلاش

للتحميل:

Download​
3- Merriam-Webster's Collegiate® Dictionary and Thesaurus 




سعر هذة النسخة 60 دولار وليكم ببلاش 

للتحميل:

Download​
4- Larousse Chambers dictionary, French-English-French القاموس انجليزي فرنساوي ويعتبر اكبر قاموس فرنساوي




سعره 73 دولار بس طبعا عندنا ببلاش

للتحميل:

Download​
المراجع دى لما هتسطبها هتشتغل معاك 7 ايام بس ودا الكراك اللى هخليها تشتغل مدى الحياة.حمل الكراك من اى رابط من الاثنين والكراك دا للاربع قواميس السابقة

Crack

RapidShare-Link
EgoShare-Link​
ومستنى ردود حلوة ......................ودعواتكم معانا..................وشكرا


----------



## اكرم جرجس حنا (10 أبريل 2007)

الف الف شكر 
وخالص تمنياتي الشخصية


----------



## x_man700 (19 أبريل 2007)

دا قاموس انجليزى تركى لكل من طلب:

http://rapidshare.com/files/26844758/Turkish_English.rar​
وانا رافع على الرابيد شير لان دا الموقع الوحيد تقريبا اللى الملفات مبتتمسحش من علية بسرعة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## x_man700 (19 أبريل 2007)

دا قاموس انجليزى يابانى لكل من طلب:

http://rapidshare.com/files/26852156/English_Japanese.rar​
وانا رافع على الرابيد شير لان دا الموقع الوحيد تقريبا اللى الملفات مبتتمسحش من علية بسرعة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك موضوع ممتاز


----------



## x_man700 (20 أبريل 2007)

دا قاموس انجليزى كرواتى لكل من طلب:

http://rapidshare.com/files/26854991/Croatian_English.rar​
وانا رافع على الرابيد شير لان دا الموقع الوحيد تقريبا اللى الملفات مبتتمسحش من علية بسرعة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## x_man700 (20 أبريل 2007)

اطلب اى قاموس وان شاء الله احاول اجيبهولك.............
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## سعيد20007 (24 أبريل 2007)

thankls a looooooott thanks thanks thanks


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (23 مايو 2007)

thanks for you


----------



## فراس بشناق (24 مايو 2007)

انا عايز قاموس عربي انجليزي يشتغل عندي بدون مشاكل.يكون بسيط


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (26 مايو 2007)

مشكور جدا على مجهودك 
ياريت تساعدنى فى قاموس هندسى انجليزى عربى يكون ممتاز زى القواميس ديه 

ارجو المساعدة شكرا


----------



## ابوبكر ادم علي (26 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم احتاج الى قاموس عربي انجليزي للمصطلحات الهندسية


----------



## العرندس (26 مايو 2007)

مشاركات رائعة .. 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ..


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 مايو 2007)

شكرا علي المجود الخرافي بجد روعيه

اتمني لك كل خير


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (26 مايو 2007)

شكرررررررررا


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (26 مايو 2007)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (26 مايو 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## tamereng78 (26 مايو 2007)

والله فعلا مشكور على هذا الجهد 
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## مهندس محمد الباشا (27 مايو 2007)

طيب يا باشمهندس ممكن ترفع نفس القاموس على موقع تانى غير ال rapidshare
نرجو الرد ارجو فى اقرب فرصة الله يخليك


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (27 مايو 2007)

ايه ياعم الجمال دى انت جامد قوى الف شكر يامان وعايز حاجات حلوه من دى كتير


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## عاصم عمرو عاصم (4 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على القاموش بس انا مش عارف احمله


----------



## عاصم عمرو عاصم (4 أغسطس 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سالم اسماعيل (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااا:20:


----------



## elbary (6 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_mechanic (6 أغسطس 2007)

انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه ........بس هقول

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mechanic (6 أغسطس 2007)

يا رب يكون فى قاموس للمصطلحات الهندسيه


----------



## وسام95 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا أخ و الله يبارك فيك


----------



## نيوكلير (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع وأسال الله أن يضع ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
أخي الكريم هل يتواجد لديك قاموس متخصص بالفيزياء النووية أو الهندسة النووية
وأرجو في حال الإيجاب أن تحّمله لنا على موقع آخر غير الرابيدشيير:80: 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انانانانانانانانا (26 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك وكل رمضان


----------



## عمارة المهندس (26 سبتمبر 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## m.hassanin (27 سبتمبر 2007)

كتاب ممتاز شكرا ...............


----------



## طاهر86 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

Thanssssssssssssssss


----------



## ُُُEng.M3taz (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد عمر (29 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم شكرا على مجهوك الرائع ولكن هل هناك طريقة لتفعيل الكراك لأنه ما اشتغل معي بعد ان حملت كافة القواميس الموجودة ولك الشكر


----------



## فايز النداوي (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور يالاخوي واذا عندك قاموس هندسي فقط مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الحليم متولى (29 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور على المجهود


----------



## ghiathak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## كمال ابو ريدة (29 نوفمبر 2007)

اريد قاموس ناطق عربى فرنسى او انجليزى فرنسى. ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_shuhemh2005 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

انا عايز قاموس عربي روسي و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كحل الليل (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يخليلنا إياك و يكثر من أمثالك :15:


----------



## عاطف محى الدين (30 نوفمبر 2007)

جذاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (30 نوفمبر 2007)

i need adictionary in both engineering and medical,also all link above not work


----------



## omdaa52 (16 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خيراً. لو تكرمت ممكن قاموس إنجليزي -ألماني وأخر إنجليزي-صيني


----------



## مهندس مشهور (16 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جداً


----------



## سقراط العرب (16 فبراير 2008)

يعطيك العافية على مجهودك


----------



## yousif950 (16 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_shuhemh2005 (17 فبراير 2008)

انا عايز قاموس عربي روسي


----------



## اخميد1986 (11 يناير 2009)

الله يكرمك مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد صفا (12 يناير 2009)

رائع جدا جدا


----------



## الصباري ابو منير (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزاد بالرجال من امثالك


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (14 يناير 2010)

أخي يجب أن تتحقق من ملفاتك فكلها مصابة بفيروس وتذهب مباشرة إلى الحجر الصحي


----------



## elsharkasy (14 يناير 2010)

*من الشركسى*

الف شكر فى الاول بس انا عايز قاموس المترجم الفورى:73:


----------



## المهندس الانشائي6 (23 يناير 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل 
مشكورين على كل ...


----------



## مختار النوبى (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير عاى المجهود اللاائع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## eng_mohamed raafat (2 فبراير 2010)

انت مبدع


----------



## rahma_mustafa77 (7 فبراير 2010)

عايز اى حاجة على الدرفلة


----------



## rahma_mustafa77 (7 فبراير 2010)

انا مهندس درفلة عايز اى مواضيع عن حديد السليح


----------



## nartop (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

